
Seven more years for scaling - rbanffy
http://www.electronicsweekly.com/news/business/seven-years-scaling-2017-03/
======
PaulHoule
Go to faster/lower power semiconductors and you don't need to scale in terms
of size. Faster clock speed can mean fewer parts and you can go 3d if you get
power down.

